# Am I the only person with a Kestrel?



## studiddy (Sep 27, 2005)

I realize I'm probably not, but even a search doesn't turn up much. I feel alone. So very alone.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

studiddy said:


> I realize I'm probably not, but even a search doesn't turn up much. I feel alone. So very alone.


I'm going to test ride a Talon next week, along with a Specialized Roubaix. What are you riding, and how do you like it? I'm hoping to move from centuries to doubles next year and want something more aimed towards longer distance than my Allez.


----------



## studiddy (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm riding a Talon/ ultegra 10 and it's great. I tried several other things, treks, giants, lemonds, but this was the one that felt the best to me. I'm in NAshville and ride a mix of hills, flats, whatever, and it performs well. I've only gotten up to 40mph on it thus far (slow, I know, going for some hills this weekend) but super smooth. I am replacing the brakes with koolstops though. IT has a nice geometry, very aero yet still being very road comfortable. With the aero post you can easily move the seat forward or back. For the money, especially now that it's sale season I don't know what else I would buy.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

studiddy said:


> I'm riding a Talon/ ultegra 10 and it's great. I tried several other things, treks, giants, lemonds, but this was the one that felt the best to me. I'm in NAshville and ride a mix of hills, flats, whatever, and it performs well. I've only gotten up to 40mph on it thus far (slow, I know, going for some hills this weekend) but super smooth. I am replacing the brakes with koolstops though. IT has a nice geometry, very aero yet still being very road comfortable. With the aero post you can easily move the seat forward or back. For the money, especially now that it's sale season I don't know what else I would buy.


That's the bike I'm looking at. Thanks for the feedback, sounds like it's good for me to have it on the list...


----------



## wolfereeno (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a ruby red clear coat 200sci. Love it! Bought it at R&A in Brooklyn about 3 years ago. I don't like the styling of their new line as much though. But I've seen a few nice ones out on the road.

http://www.billwolf.com/pics/bikes/kestrel200sci.htm


----------

